# Scanner type chip



## glondor (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I hope some one can help me out. I am looking for information on a gold bearing material. Let me describe it. 

These are ceramic squares in the size range of a 486 or a little larger. They are flat on the back, no pins, but they do have several hundred gold contact points. From the front, all gold plated raised metal case about 1/4 inch high with a black glass square window. They are from some type of sensor or scanner. I cannot find a picture on the google, but there is a picture of them on the forum here somewhere and I have had a few of them pass through my hands in the past. 

Has any one seen these or processed these before? Thanks.


----------



## etack (Feb 14, 2012)

are they projector chips like this

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1360&bih=653&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=AHunS4Os4uTHeM:&imgrefurl=http://www.avforums.com/forums/general-chat/1435247-any-idea-projector-these-dlp-chips-used.html&docid=MmBxRkB8mHqaIM&imgurl=http://www.avforums.com/forums/attachments/general-chat/233253d1301500866-any-idea-projector-these-dlp-chips-used-img_0026.jpg&w=1024&h=768&ei=6ms6T5a3IaTw0gH12dzQCw&zoom=1
http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1360&bih=653&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=ZhxngawdVgz6jM:&imgrefurl=http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/05/texas-instruments-extends-projector-based-dlp-chip-warranty-to-5/&docid=vCecHGeV-eu_RM&imgurl=http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/07/7-1-08-texas-instruments-dlp.jpg&w=400&h=329&ei=6ms6T5a3IaTw0gH12dzQCw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=475&sig=106747560580102603960&page=1&tbnh=138&tbnw=171&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0&tx=116&ty=89

their was some talk but I can't find the thread

added extra link

Eric


----------



## joem (Feb 14, 2012)

I've got one of those, ebay has them for $75 each, maybe I'll list it 1/4 the price for quick cash. 
by the way: Yes,Pictures are best


----------



## Claudie (Feb 14, 2012)

What are these found in? :|


----------



## etack (Feb 14, 2012)

I believe TV projectors

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1360&bih=653&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=maZbjak9pmLMdM:&imgrefurl=http://www.aboutprojectors.com/news/2006/08/&docid=dUy9jId7fFAy6M&imgurl=http://www.aboutprojectors.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/Digital-Projection-1080p.jpg&w=530&h=250&ei=6ms6T5a3IaTw0gH12dzQCw&zoom=1

Eric


----------



## glondor (Feb 14, 2012)

YES ! Etak. that is what they are. Has any one got any processing data on these? I know where there are some available but I have no idea what they contain. Cheers Mike


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 14, 2012)

I processed 6 of them with some other ceramic CPU's. Sorry I didn't get separate yield data for them.

I started with nitric at room temperature and left them for two weeks before getting back to them.

The plating on them was thick enough that I got no reaction from the nitric whatsoever.

I added HCl and finished them off that way.


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 14, 2012)

This is the only one I have found in 200+lbs of ceramics.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.google.ie/search?q=tv+projector+chip&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=CtI6T8DlNYWyhAf50LyNCg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCUQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## korbensinclair (Feb 15, 2012)

First post -- I have about 6 of these and will potentially have another 20 within the next 6 months. If I can gather enough I will do a batch by themselves to get a rough yield.


----------



## glondor (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Korben. Thanks for the offer. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## korbensinclair (Feb 16, 2012)

May be a while as I stated above. I don't feel it is worth it to only do the 6 I have. I am also new to all this (I've been reading for the past month) so this will not likely be my first batch to process. Have 2lbs of gold fingers I'll be going through first to get a feel for processes. Thanks to everyone for the knowledge they share on here. I hope to be able to contribute something myself once I am more confident and have the experience.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 16, 2012)

Some of them seem to demand a premium price on Ebay: :shock: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DMD-chip-for-Basys-Print-CTP-Gen-3-Brand-NEW-Discontinued-from-Punch-/130611067914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6906bc0a



Others are a little cheaper. :| 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item4843dcb40a&item=310376182794&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=NhwdPSB9D6C0IP0XV9W%252BLeeLudY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## korbensinclair (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes I'm sure those going for 10000 aren't selling soon . The 3lbs for $250 shipped seems about average with what I was estimating for value. Roughly 20 make a pound. So based on the sale value there, 20 will produce maybe 1g, possibly 2g if you consider people try to buy at the 50% return rate.

I am eagerly awaiting the equipment I pull these from to break so I can scavenge them.


----------

